

Peek Inside Tesla's Robotic Factory [video] - bearwithclaws
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/07/tesla-plant-video/

======
dm2
This video is more comprehensive. Was published last year.

Mega Factories -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0GtKfOPZRg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0GtKfOPZRg)

~~~
grecy
I stumbled across this the other night, it's very much worth the watch,
especially when they talk about how big the factory they bought is, and their
future expansion plans

------
tvon
From this Wired post: [http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/07/tesla-plant-
video/](http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/07/tesla-plant-video/)

------
Calcite
I'm surprised at how the robots can work so closely to the employees without
protection cages. They must have strong fail-safe systems in place. Most
impressive!

------
nsxwolf
Except that they seem to be making and assembling larger/fewer parts, this
doesn't look substantially different from the Toyota plant I worked at 10
years ago.

~~~
mikestew
It kind of was a Toyota plant in an earlier incarnation, the old GM-Toyota
NUMMI plant:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUMMI](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUMMI).

------
jb-
Does anybody have an idea of how much Tesla employs automation compared to
other automobile manufacturers?

~~~
dylandrop
I've heard from the CTO that they have a fraction of the amount of workers
than most other car plants, and they've intentionally developed it this way so
that their factory is programmable to make it more flexible for other cars.

What's also REALLY cool is that their whole car is programmable, in other
words, they can push software updates to it and have that affect your driving
experience. So, if there are defects, you don't have to be stuck with a crappy
car -- you just get a software update.

~~~
ambiate
Saab utilizes this through Tech2. Just to turn the Aux Out component on my
stereo would cost $150-300. Disable the Alarm system beep? $150-300. Disable
the airbag warning? $150-300. Replace the stereo? $150-300. Disable daytime
running headlights? $150-300. List goes on.

Had Saab made these options available through menus, I would bless their
innovation. Instead, the menus are 'hidden' and only accessible with a DRM
yearly license and a device.

I know these aren't driving experience based updates, but it is a testament of
how a car's configuration can lead to thousands of dollars of waste and
customer dissatisfaction.

~~~
dylandrop
The difference is that Tesla doesn't charge for any of these features, and all
of this is configurable via their onboard system (of course, only when your
car isn't driving ;) ).

You can even configure your car to "creep" forward or to stay put when your
foot is off the break but the car is on. This is also done via the menu.

I think what you mentioned is more of a testament to how Saab overcharges for
small features on their product. Just because Saab does this, it doesn't mean
Tesla does. I'd love to have more configuration options come with my car.

~~~
apa-sl
I wasn't aware of that. Sounds cool - I always like to play with the available
options in the software ;-)

------
revelation
The most amazing robot is actually the one that takes a picture and computer
vision techniques to identify where to bond the glass.

See it in action here:
[http://youtu.be/fA4K4AAucVA?t=37m48s](http://youtu.be/fA4K4AAucVA?t=37m48s)

------
olbert
this is the old toyota/gm plant which toyota still have a major stake in
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUMMI](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUMMI)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Factory](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Factory)

------
nicolethenerd
Aw, I was kind of hoping it would be about this kind of Tesla:
[http://warehouse13.wikia.com/wiki/Tesla](http://warehouse13.wikia.com/wiki/Tesla)

------
Quai
Where is the Tesla Coil?...

------
vaporeyes
Part of me was hoping this was about how people like Nikola Tesla are born.

Edit: Like everyone else I suppose.

